# How do you say Mei Tai?



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Which is it?
.
.
.
.
.
may-tie

my-tie

other?

Pardon the silly question.


----------



## spsmom (Jun 19, 2004)

I say "my-tie"


----------



## notneb (Aug 31, 2006)

I say may-tie but I've never actually heard anyone say it, only read it, so I could be wrong.


----------



## punkrawkmama27 (Aug 31, 2007)

I say "my-tie" too. Like the drink...isnt there some kind of drink that sounds with that name? Well, I never actually heard anyone say it either, until I had a friend over and I felt silly calling it a "my-tie", so I called it a "may-tay" (could be right?) she said no...it is a "my-tie". She would know, she was the one that told me about them on here.


----------



## Mrs.aLifeofReilly (Oct 12, 2006)

I say may-tie.

The drink is spelled Mai Tai (my-tie).

One of my cousins was adopted from China and they kept her birth name as her middle name which was Mei (may).

Therefore I always assumed that Mei-Tai is pronounced may-tie.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Like the drink although I have no idea if it's correct.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

The Americanized version is definitely may tie -- my tie like the drink is wrong.







:

From what I understand, the Chinese pronunciation (although I'm not sure whether it's Mandarin or Cantonese or something else) is more like meh-die.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I say may-tie but have heard people say both.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

If you go to mangobaby.com
she explains the Cantonese pronounciation which is like what Quirky said...

Umm Ibi


----------



## Adasmommy (Feb 26, 2005)

I understand May-tie to be the correct pronunciation in these parts


----------



## punkrawkmama27 (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
The Americanized version is definitely may tie -- my tie like the drink is wrong.







:

From what I understand, the Chinese pronunciation (although I'm not sure whether it's Mandarin or Cantonese or something else) is more like meh-die.

I like how that sounds. I always feel silly saying it the way I do, b/c I never really knew if it was correct...now I know!


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

glad to see I'm not the only one unsure









I was saying may-tie b/c the drink was spelled differently, like PP mentioned.

Thanks mamas!


----------



## pfeiff19 (Jul 17, 2004)

I've been saying it wrong! I've always said my-tie...


----------



## nonnymouse (Jul 10, 2007)

I know the correct way to say it and I still say it wrong. Same with Britax and Robeez.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I always said my tay. I guess I had it backwards.


----------



## momma-d (Feb 2, 2007)

I've heard the "may-die" is how it's supposed to be pronounced...and...I still slip up and say my-tie. oops.

OT....how do you say Britax and Robeez? I say Bri (like Britain) - tax and Rob (as in Rob, the name) - ease...


----------



## erika978 (Feb 25, 2007)

Always say my-tie and it seems to the common pronounciation over here.


----------



## Angel_7971 (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, always said my- tie. THat is going to be a tough switch. I say the others bri (Britain)- tax and row- bees, but I most certainly could be wrong on those too.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

I always said "my tie" too, but was corrected that it is indeed "may tie"

Not sure about Robeez, but I know without question that Britax is "bry-tax" like in Brian. And that is straight from the source!


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

I say my-tie and I make them- lol... but as I understand it is may-tie- but I am so used to saying my-tie.... whatever- tomatoes.... tomatoes..... oranges or oranges.... you know?

As I understand Robeez- it is Rob-eez- her son is named Robert and she named them after him as in Rob..... But I call them Robe-ez....


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
From what I understand, the Chinese pronunciation (although I'm not sure whether it's Mandarin or Cantonese or something else) is more like meh-die.

That's precisely correct.
It is Mandarin.
Impressive!


----------



## Summerland (Aug 9, 2005)

I say My tie


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

just called my dad and had to correct myself a bit:
he said the pronunciations would be very similar in Mandarin and Cantonese except that intonations would be different, thus, setting the two apart. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motheringtao*
That's precisely correct.
It is Mandarin.
Impressive!









Not really.....I just have a mind like a steel trap for remembering this kind of thing when I read it somewhere else, even when I can't remember where I just put my cell phone and keys!







:

The tones of Mandarin totally scared me off from taking Chinese. I spent a good number of years in intensive Japanese language study, and it seems to me Japanese is a piece of cake compared to Mandarin!







:


----------



## BeagleMommy (May 26, 2006)

This is all very interesting. I never knew how to say mei tai before either.

And I'm not trying to hijack this thread, but how do you pronounce all the great GSWs?
Didymos?
Storchenwiege?
Hoppediz?
Anything I'm forgetting?

TIA


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeagleMommy*
This is all very interesting. I never knew how to say mei tai before either.

And I'm not trying to hijack this thread, but how do you pronounce all the great GSWs?
Didymos?
Storchenwiege?
Hoppediz?
Anything I'm forgetting?

TIA

DID-ee-mos (mos almost sounds like most without a t -- the o is not as short as moss but not as long as most)

STORK-en-vee-guh

HOPP-eh-deez


----------



## BeagleMommy (May 26, 2006)

Thank you!!!


----------



## nonnymouse (Jul 10, 2007)

Yup, I have actually managed to stop saying Robe ease, but I still say Brih tax. I usually say my tie and then correct myself. I don't even want to tell you how I would pronounce Storchenwiege. I'll just say storch.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

I honestly don't think it matters to Chinese people how it's pronounced.







:


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

This thread has been very educational! I used to also say my-tie but then started saying may-tie after someone corrected me. You'd think I'd know this being Taiwanese..







:

And it's ALL about pronunciation in Mandarin.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

greetings from one Taiwanese to another, samantha546.
My mandarin is very marginal and I went to school in Taiwan!

Mei Tai popularity is such a positive thing for the babywearing movement, no matter how you say it.


----------



## yogabear (Mar 8, 2007)

I tie

You tie

Fluffy love for Mai Tei!


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yogabear* 
I tie

You tie

Fluffy love for Mai Tei!


















:


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yogabear* 
I tie

You tie

Fluffy love for Mai Tei!


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, I always said Row-bees and my tie. I'm a blubbering idiot!


----------

